# Finally got an Arowana !!!



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I had been looking to get an arowana, so i decided to sell one of my s.rhombeus.
I didn't want a commun silver aro because they tend to grow way to quickly.. so i started searching for a jardini or a black.. and I found a LFS with a few 5'' jardinis. They were asking 150$ per fish and after a long talk with the guy there, I got my jardini for 100$. I have to say that they are rare here in Mtl.. It was only the 2nd time that i saw them for sale !

I also ordered 2 teacup stingrays that i should eventually get...

The Aro is living with 2 small oscars, but i don't know for how long. The oscars are about 3'' but are chasing the aro a bit too much for me.. I'll keep a close eye on them !

Here's a pic of my new guy :


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice what size tank is he in?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Nice what size tank is he in?


He's only in a 120 gallon tank. That's why i didn't want a silver, cuz they would grow out the tank too quickly... Jardinis grow much slower once they reach a foot in length.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome man i love aros


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice arowana. its a shame that Asian arows arent allowed in North America. I just dont get it. Sure I understand that those species are on the endangered list but there are literally thousands of breeders and hatcheries across Southeast Asia which successfully breed Asian arowanas of all colors and sizes---all for the aquarium trade at ridiculous prices.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yea man Big Als has aros for 8000$ Who the hell would pay that much.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice jard bro any full tank shots.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> nice arowana. its a shame that Asian arows arent allowed in North America. I just dont get it. Sure I understand that those species are on the endangered list but there are literally thousands of breeders and hatcheries across Southeast Asia which successfully breed Asian arowanas of all colors and sizes---all for the aquarium trade at ridiculous prices.


they're legal in Canada.. but way overpriced IMO !


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

jards ant from aisa there from australia.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

lewis said:


> jards ant from aisa there from australia.


true, but the talk was about asians..


----------

